# Anyone gone from an RS to a R3?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

A newer R3 the ones with the geometry that is similar to the RS? Any feedback would be appreciated especially in ride and geometry.

Thanks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There are some threads out there on both this site and the Cervelo forum that might be helpful:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/2011-r3-vs-rs-thoughts-251401.html


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Beyond that, all I can say is that the R3 is a comfortable and fast bike. I never got around to testing a RS before it was discontinued, but currently ride the RS and it is wonderful.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

After my second RS cracked it has now been replaced by an R3. I measured everything about my RS setup before unbolting everything and transferring it across to the R3.

Head tube is short meaning to have the same stem/bar height above the axle I have about 1/2" of extra spacer under the stem. Good thing is that the latest 3T front fork now has more tyre clearance so I can no back to using 25mm Continental GP4000S.

Seat tube is shorter, thus for same saddle height I have more seat post protruding above the clamp which is now a kind of custom shape rather than a simple circular clamp on the RS

Dropouts front and rear are all carbon, gone are the alloy dropouts. The factory fitted RD hanger needed aligning. As my frame was a warranty replacement Cervelo supplied the appropriate ROTAR BBright adapter to enable me to continue to use my Shimano Dura-Ace crankset.

Frame weigh's 955grams and which is lighter than the RS. both frames have similar handling and road feel so I'm reasonably happy with the R3 and very glad Cervelo stands by it's lifetime warranty,


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Attn: Cut.Aussie*

I looked at the info for the RS and the R3 and the headtube is 20 CM on the RS and 19.9 CM on the R3, that is for the size 58 bike. Something between your 1/2 inch spacer and this measurement does not seem right. What size frame is your R3? Same as your RS? I will be deveststed if the seat tube on the R3 is shorter than an RS of the same size. My 58 has a lot of exposed seat post to accomidate my long legs and short torso.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Not sure which frame data your looking at but I rode a 51cm RS and they replaced it with a 51 R3, from the Cervelo charts the RS Head Tube is 140mm and the R3 Head Tube is shorter at 128mm, thats 12mm or very close to 1/2' for our non metric friends.

Somewhere online these is a interview with one of the engineers at Cervelo where he talks about them discontinuing the RS because they thought that the R3 could fill the same market segment even with the short head tube by using high upward angle stems (17deg if I remember) which look really ugly on a performance road bike).


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks cutaussie, for the size 53 you are right there is a diffrence in te head tube, these are the same charts i was looking at, for me though for the size 58 in regards to headtube they are very close to being identical, with that said i am most concerned about the length of the seat tube and i hope it is the same length as the seat tube on the RS at least i hope it is not shorter.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

Those Cervelo RS and R3 geo charts above show only a 1mm difference in stack in spite of the big difference in head tube lengths. Interesting.


----------



## rice rocket (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet my hat that the difference is in the fork length. Headset stack height can make a difference too.

Anyways, just bought my dad a NOS 2011 RS, I hope we won't have to do the warranty dance as it seems rather common.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Attn: Rice*

That is a nice gift. The RS is / was an awesome bike. I peeled the bottom bracket out of my second one and i am now on an R3 Team but unfortunately with Hurricane Sandy and then a cold snap I have only gotten about 8 rides on the bike. The R3 is all business, i can tell that much about it. Both RS's only got over a little more than 1.5 seasons on them Apr through Nov before cracking around the BB..

Shame because the RS was one sweet bike, I hope his stays together for if it does he will love it.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Har said:


> That is a nice gift. The RS is / was an awesome bike. I peeled the bottom bracket out of my second one and i am now on an R3 Team but unfortunately with Hurricane Sandy and then a cold snap I have only gotten about 8 rides on the bike. The R3 is all business, i can tell that much about it. Both RS's only got over a little more than 1.5 seasons on them Apr through Nov before cracking around the BB..
> 
> Shame because the RS was one sweet bike, I hope his stays together for if it does he will love it.


I was thinking about an R3, but am now worried that the frame won't hold up. Is it common for them to crack??????


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

10,000 miles and 21/2 years on my RS and no cracks. Couldn't be happier


----------

